# 2 Man Ladder Stand



## frdstang90 (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anybody have any suggestions on a confortable 2 man buddy stand for me and my son.  I have one we hunted out of this season but it was very unconfortable and kindly small for us both.  It was one that wal mart sells.


----------



## jav (Jan 17, 2008)

i bought two last season from adventure outdoors on cobb parkway for a hundred dollars apiece. they are twelve feet with plenty of room, i did use a different seat, the one they come with is useless. i added another heavy duty strap to hold it to the tree, just for my own peace of mind


----------



## LureheadEd (Jan 19, 2008)

Cabela's sells their "Ladder Tower" with a bench seat option. My son and I used it for years til he decided to start hunting alone in a stand. The sling seat was not real comfortable til we put a board for a back rest in it. We always take some sort of padded cushion into every stand, it worked out great. Lots of good times together....Now I have converted it to a swivel on a pedestal...


----------



## squirrell (Jan 19, 2008)

*2 Man Stands*

WE HAVE A FAMILY TRADITIONS DOUBLE STAND THAT IS PRETTY COMFORTABLE, BUT I WOULD HAVE TO SAY CHECK OUT THE MILLENIUM STANDS @ WWW.MILLENIUMSTANDS.COM. WE HAVE 2 LOCK ON STANDS WITH THE SAME SEAT THAT IS OFFERED ON THE DOUBLE STAND AND I CAN TELL YOU IT IS REAL EASY TO JUST ABOUT DOSE OFF IN. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Fish_Bone (Jan 21, 2008)

On the Millenium double ladder, that bar running between the seats would drive me crazy!  Especially if something came from around the other side of the tree!






The Family Traditions are great but short.  Get an extra section of ladder if you buy one.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

Sportsmans guide has 16' buddy stand for bout $110 shipped to
your door....Got one and will buy another before deer season...


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 21, 2008)

*BigGame Buddy*

I have BigGame Buddy and it is great. Easy to build and comfortable. They are on sale at Cabelas, I think.


----------



## Ozzie (Jan 21, 2008)

Stay away from the $99 Walmart specials.  (I know since I bought one).  The seating geometry is really bad, and if you take your kid up in one they will never want to hunt again. The lack of back support and short seating surface will make them (and you) want to come down after 20 minutes.  You gotta keep your kid comfortable if you want them to stay interested and the cheap 2 man ladders with no back supports just don't cut it.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 22, 2008)

I built one. This is the rough stage. I built it in about an 2 hours including the second ladder stage not attached here. It is 18' to the seat. The rail and son's booster foot rest are not attached in this shot.
we didn't get a shot out of it this past season but 3 others did. It's very comfortable and sturdy.
cw


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes Ozzie I made the same mistake, boy those $99 wal mart ones are really unconfortable.  That is why I was wondering if anybody had any experiences with a good double that was confortable and had room for me and my son.


----------



## Ozzie (Jan 22, 2008)

frdstang90 said:


> Yes Ozzie I made the same mistake, boy those $99 wal mart ones are really unconfortable.  That is why I was wondering if anybody had any experiences with a good double that was confortable and had room for me and my son.



I nicknamed mine "The Iron Maiden" after the medievel torture device.  I thought about trying to modify it with some stadium seats or some of those cheap tractor seats you can catch on sale from Northern Tool for $9.99 bolted directly to the seat rail on the stand.  Those tractor seats are pretty comfortable and would provide some nice back support.


----------



## bryan300wsm (Jan 26, 2008)

Family Traditions are the most comfortable double stands out there


----------

